# What scales to get to measure shot as it's pouring



## kwack (Apr 11, 2016)

So

Recently purchased a 2nd hand gaggia classic and am reading up and trialling pulling double shots

I have read that should aim for a 1:2 ratio so 15g in 30g out in approx 25-30 secs

I have been using shot glasses that don't have markers on and guessing when 2oz comes up and then weighing this

Would it be better having a set of scales underneath the shot glasses measuring the weight as it pours?

If so what scales do people recommend?

And is the 25 sec from when I hit the switch not when it starts to pour. This does take up to 10-15 secs sometimes before anything comes out?

Cheers

Kwack


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

kwack said:


> So
> 
> Recently purchased a 2nd hand gaggia classic and am reading up and trialling pulling double shots
> 
> ...


Answers above

36 g will be less than 2 fl ounces

You are not brewing a double shot , you are brewing to a recipe

Hope this helps


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Couple of popular choices...

Cheap n cheerful

Brewista Smart Scales

Edit: changed link for Brewita scales from Amazon to BellaBarista seen as they are a forum sponsor!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

DoubleShot said:


> Couple of popular choices...
> 
> Cheap n cheerful
> 
> Brewista Smart Scales


Having had both I would strongly recommend the cheap option.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I own and 'use' both (one for dosage and other for extractions).

CoffeeHit seem to have increased the price on Brewista Smart Scales by a tenner!  Don't know if that has anything to do with them being the slightly updated/improved v2 model?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The cynic in me wonders if it's to cover the cost of the returns they've had to sort out. I bet they wish the video didn't show the Brewista being washed under a tap! My ebay cheapies are not waterproof but I know that and act accordingly. (Have drowned one pair already to be fair).


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> The cynic in me wonders if it's to cover the cost of the returns they've had to sort out. I bet they wish the video didn't show the Brewista being washed under a tap! My ebay cheapies are not waterproof but I know that and act accordingly. (Have drowned one pair already to be fair).


I just wanna chime in here and say that one of our sets was fully submerged in espresso last week (we keep them in the plastic tray so uprising steam isn't an issue) when someone was checking shot weight and hit manual by accident. I took them apart and gave them a properly good wash in a sink full of soapy water and left them on top of the machine overnight and now they work perfectly.

-insert punderful wit here-


----------



## kwack (Apr 11, 2016)

Cheap and cheerful really for me

I want to be able to measure shot extraction

Will look into the ones mentioned above.

I suspect at the moment I am under extracting if my timings are anything to go by as I said it takes at least 10 secs to start coming out and then it's a dribble at best

Just need to keep trying grind settings but this ain't half wasteful of beans

Cheers

Kwack


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Scotford said:


> I just wanna chime in here and say that one of our sets was fully submerged in espresso last week (we keep them in the plastic tray so uprising steam isn't an issue) when someone was checking shot weight and hit manual by accident. I took them apart and gave them a properly good wash in a sink full of soapy water and left them on top of the machine overnight and now they work perfectly.
> 
> -insert punderful wit here-


I've had two sets since they got released, used at home and at pop-ups, and they've been great. Dropped one set from chest height onto a tile floor and it still works. They've both had shots poured on the top and barely even freaked out. I put the new battery cover on both and now they don't do the random reset thing (which was their most annoying feature)

I got eight sets of Acaia scales for wholesale a couple of years ago and three of them had to be returned. Very few products are perfect.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

kwack said:


> I suspect at the moment I am under extracting if my timings are anything to go by as I said it takes at least 10 secs to start coming out and then it's a dribble at best


That sounds good to me. Sounds like you've got things about right.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Scotford said:


> (we keep them in the plastic tray so uprising steam isn't an issue)


Is that the bigger tray that came with them? If yes I thought maybe it was just a cover, something was off in mine so it didn't weigh properly with it, but maybe I should check that again...


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Ebay 'cheepies' really work.

Had 2 sets in constant use until I went Acaia & found these really did the 'business' for me with their iPad App.

Keep all my coffee records on there.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Love my Acaia for brewed and weighing the PF, but on the drip tray they are too bulky.

I would suggest a cheapo set for under the cup, when they start to play up bin them.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

> *Acaia for brewed and weighing the PF, but on the drip tray they are too bulky*


Works well if you stand the Acaia Scales on a 6x6 kitchen tile


----------



## kwack (Apr 11, 2016)

That's reassuring - I was worried that it didn't look like anything I had seen online where the coffee pours out a bit more flowing


----------



## kwack (Apr 11, 2016)

Not sure whether allowed to post Ebay links but something like this OK? and fit under the PF

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Electronic-Digital-Scales-Mini-Pocket-Weight-Capacity-600g-Accurate-0-1g-Pop-Out-/172139212851?hash=item28144bf033:g:XZIAAOSwpIdW7TKE


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I'd go for 1000g ones myself, just gives you a bit more range for cups etc


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

2kg scales aren't much more expensive and in case you decide to get Chemex or use V60/Aeropress/whatever over the heavier mug, you'll need to buy again!

I have had Brewista and Hario scales, now use AWS 2kg/0.1g scales. All I need to do is to replace batteries in Hario scales, but... Don't really miss it while brewing.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

PPapa said:


> 2kg scales aren't much more expensive and in case you decide to get Chemex or use V60/Aeropress/whatever over the heavier mug, you'll need to buy again!
> 
> I have had Brewista and Hario scales, now use AWS 2kg/0.1g scales. All I need to do is to replace batteries in Hario scales, but... Don't really miss it while brewing.


I hate my AWS and am replacing them with Acaia Pearls. They drift terribly unless I use a very thick coaster to keep the heat away from them.

I think the moral of this thread is: everyone has different preferences when it comes to scales.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Or go Ohaus Navigator...

-insert punderful wit here-


----------



## kwack (Apr 11, 2016)

I dont think I will be buying £100+ scales anytime soon!!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Or go Ohaus Navigator...
> 
> -insert punderful wit here-


I'm this close (-) to buying a set of them. Size is the only issue.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Scotford said:


> Or go Ohaus Navigator...


Don't think I've heard of those before, duly looked them up...blimey they're NOT cheap!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Don't think I've heard of those before, duly looked them up...blimey they're NOT cheap!


£158 if you shop around, not much more than Acaias


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Think I saw them used in a Tim Wendelboe Periscope video on youtube? In which case they must be good!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Scotford said:


> Or go Ohaus Navigator...
> 
> -insert punderful wit here-


Didn't think they liked changing weight? I.e you couldn't use them for pourover? @jeebsy looked into this I think?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I wasn't sure they'd like the wind but Ohaus have said you can adjust the sensitivity (like on the Acaias), got to speak to their tech support tomorrow


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I use them at work now for weighing every dose. Super fast response time and super super accurate.

-insert punderful wit here-


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Scotford said:


> I use them at work now for weighing every dose. Super fast response time and super super accurate.
> 
> -insert punderful wit here-


Yeah for dose they are sweet. Just didn't think they were designed for much else.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I'll try pour-over when (if) i get a quiet spell between now and Monday. Can't see any reason why they wouldn't be great though. I've never seen such awesome scales if I'm honest

-insert punderful wit here-


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It was more the platform size/design we were concerned about, they'd be super fast for pourover


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> It was more the platform size/design we were concerned about, they'd be super fast for pourover


Yeah they aren't really designed to be barcentric. More functional and efficient.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If tech support confirm you can turn the sensitivity down to account for vibrations/wind i'm going to get a set.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I have both the cheapies and the Brewista. To be honest, the cheapies are much better value. They register changes much faster, are slimmer and so far, seem to be robust with reasonable care. The Auto functions on the Brewista are nice to have but with the experience I now have I'd stick with the cheapies.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> If tech support confirm you can turn the sensitivity down to account for vibrations/wind i'm going to get a set.


The ones I have account for an unlevel surface (that you can level yourself via spirit level built in) and have dampeners for vibrations on the feet.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Scotford said:


> The ones I have account for an unlevel surface (that you can level yourself via spirit level built in) and have dampeners for vibrations on the feet.


Get them outside on a chair and see if you can get a steady reading


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Get them outside on a chair and see if you can get a steady reading


No. I have a shop. Ta


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Scotford said:


> No. I have a shop. Ta


I don't, help a brother out


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Guest shifts are actually on the cards


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

I bought a set of super cheepo from ebay, and for a laugh compared them to the scales at work which probably cost 200x as much - and in the weight ranges we are interested in 18g-50g they were accurate to within 0.2g

sometimes they don't notice when i drop an extra bean on them, but after all, it's only coffee:coffee:


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

GrahamS said:


> ... it's only coffee:coffee:


You wot?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Scotford said:


> You wot?


He has a point. It's only extra coffee. Just tweak everything else to account for the extra weight of an extra bean and Bob's your uncle (or possibly your dad, I couldn't possibly comment)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Scotford said:


> The ones I have account for an unlevel surface (that you can level yourself via spirit level built in) and have dampeners for vibrations on the feet.


Got a loan of a set, today in the bakery they were amazing - so fast. Made workflow so much better. Set them up in my garden when I got home though and even with the sensitivity adjusted they were all over the place. You blow on them and they move like 10g.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Scotford said:



> I'll try pour-over when (if) i get a quiet spell between now and Monday. Can't see any reason why they wouldn't be great though. I've never seen such awesome scales if I'm honest
> 
> -insert punderful wit here-


They are great pour over scales. Super quick and very accurate as far as it's possible to tell. The wind is an issue though, I don't know enough about how scales work to know why none I've ever used can really cope with weather - I guess manufacturers expect that they will be used indoors.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> They are great pour over scales. Super quick and very accurate as far as it's possible to tell. The wind is an issue though, I don't know enough about how scales work to know why none I've ever used can really cope with weather - I guess manufacturers expect that they will be used indoors.


The Acaias with the sensitivity right down were actually not bad. The Ohaus at their least sensitive must still be loads more responsive than the Acaias at their most sensitive though.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> The Acaias with the sensitivity right down were actually not bad. The Ohaus at their least sensitive must still be loads more responsive than the Acaias at their most sensitive though.


As we've discussed before, I suspect that if the acacias had a better display (ie, that you can actually see in the sunlight), there may not actually be a need to ever look for different scales.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> As we've discussed before, I suspect that if the acacias had a better display (ie, that you can actually see in the sunlight), there may not actually be a need to ever look for different scales.


The display on the blacks is different in some way that means it shouldn't react the same the way the whites do in light. Fingers crossed.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> The display on the blacks is different in some way that means it shouldn't react the same the way the whites do in light. Fingers crossed.


I hope you're wrong. Otherwise that'll be another hundred odd quid leaving me.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> I hope you're wrong. Otherwise that'll be another hundred odd quid leaving me.


Acaia have told me several times the display is different in the blacks and so will perform better in all light conditions. That's the reason I'm buying another set


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Acaia have told me several times the display is different in the blacks and so will perform better in all light conditions. That's the reason I'm buying another set


I hope it's true, that'd solve what is pretty much the only problem I have with those scales - love em.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> I hope it's true, that'd solve what is pretty much the only problem I have with those scales - love em.


I have the black pearls


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Shame about the Ohaus' sensitivity causing issues outside... I'd hamper a guess that they weren't really intended to be out in the wild though.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Shame about the Ohaus' sensitivity causing issues outside... I'd hamper a guess that they weren't really intended to be out in the wild though.


That's probably a safe guess. I'll miss them though....


----------

